
Web Cruft: NY Times Homepage takes 3.5 seconds to load, 322 requests - briholt
http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/#!/cQEwCh/http://www.nytimes.com/
======
DrScump
I got 1.2s, 327 requests , 2.7MB, Dallas origin

